# indoor adult lace monitor cage sizes



## Daryl_H (Apr 5, 2011)

Hi all
just wondering the size cage people recon will be enough to be fair to the animal i have seen a cage from a laceie expert its sizes where 8ft x 8ft x 4ft and it seemed to have 3 adult animals in it what are others thoughts?
i understand that the more gym equipment(logs/climbing wall) means more space. the reason i ask is im about to start building my NEW tank for my lacie who is only about 50 cms at the moment. but want lots of tme to do it as i will be trying to give it everything i can rock wall multi basking sites fixed large tree's/logs any thoughts?????:?


----------



## imported_Varanus (Apr 5, 2011)

Have a search through the site for some of crocdoc's posts, as many would agree his indoor enclosure sets the standard. Alternatively, they can be housed outdoors if climate and usable space permit.


----------



## bruce34 (Apr 5, 2011)

I have one lace monitor in an enclosure 2400L X 1200W X 2000H. You need to have at least that height as they are not terrestrial lizards.


----------



## Daryl_H (Apr 5, 2011)

imported_Varanus said:


> Have a search through the site for some of crocdoc's posts, as many would agree his indoor enclosure sets the standard. Alternatively, they can be housed outdoors if climate and usable space permit.



crocdoc'c enclosures are what i am up against? hmmmmm well (chalange accepted then) im in melbourne so out side is not realy a option (maybe mid summer)

bruce34 what size is your laceie? and is it male or female?


----------



## imported_Varanus (Apr 5, 2011)

Many people keep Lacies outdoors year round in Melbourne with great success (breeding regularly, etc). You just need to provide a dry retreat over the cooler months. A friend of mine often finds his Lacies basking in the depths of Winter on sunny days in metro Melbourne, as do many elsewhere.


----------



## Daryl_H (Apr 5, 2011)

imported_Varanus said:


> Many people keep Lacies outdoors year round in Melbourne with great success (breeding regularly, etc). You just need to provide a dry retreat over the cooler months. A friend of mine often finds his Lacies basking in the depths of Winter on sunny days in metro Melbourne, as do many elsewhere.




are theses pets or breeders? as ive kept lizards out side b4 and found in natural sunlight they revert back to a more instinct base'd repi and become hand shy. ive spent so much time helping this guy become hand friendly that i want him to stay very friendly and not some crazy out door caged animal


----------



## SamNabz (Apr 5, 2011)

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/australian-lizards-5383/show-us-indoor-monitor-enclosures-145799/ -- Have a look at that thread


----------



## fish_boy (Apr 5, 2011)

hey bud,
i have one lacie in an indoor enclosure, 2.4x2x1,
twin 100watt mercury vapours, 4 halogen down lights,
200mm of firm backed mulch/wood clips with a 100mm loose top layer,
i had up a fibre glass back wall, the enclosure is in a rental property, the glass wall is in three panels and it allows the whole enclosure to be unscrewed and moved if i have too,
pm me and i can put some photos up if ur keen
cheers 
crocdoc s setup definitely sets the standard,


----------



## imported_Varanus (Apr 5, 2011)

Daryl_H said:


> are theses pets or breeders? as ive kept lizards out side b4 and found in natural sunlight they revert back to a more instinct base'd repi and become hand shy. ive spent so much time helping this guy become hand friendly that i want him to stay very friendly and not some crazy out door caged animal



I can't speak for others, but I currently live in a cold climate (near/ on the 1000M mark) and have had a pair of Sydney Lacies outside and currently have a young adult Bell's outside most of the time and all are very tame. For example, I carry my Bell's outside on a daily basis and back inside again in the afternoon. He just climbs up my arm and onto my back/ head without fuss. If your animal's already "hand friendly", my experience with Lacies has been that they remain so wether indoors or out. BTW, the only reason he comes inside every evening (on cooler evenings) is because I'm yet to set up a decent dry retreat for him outside, otherwise, I would have no hesitation.


----------



## Daryl_H (Apr 5, 2011)

thanks heaps guys any other suggestions?


----------



## bruce34 (Apr 5, 2011)

Daryl_H said:


> crocdoc'c enclosures are what i am up against? hmmmmm well (chalange accepted then) im in melbourne so out side is not realy a option (maybe mid summer)
> 
> bruce34 what size is your laceie? and is it male or female?



It's female about 1200mm.


----------

